# Coal & Candle Ck 7/1 2pm



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Flew in from KL this morning and itching for a fish.

Need to catch up on some sleep and almanac says peak solar/lunar time is 15:00-17:30 so will launch from Akuna Bay at 2pm. Will be targetting the shoreline for bream.

Entrance to park is $11.

BTW, bought a couple of genuine YoZuri squid jigs and a shrimphunter clone in KL that I don't really need but couldn't resist the price. Will bring them with me and will sell them for $5 (unbelievable but true, place next door was selling them for twice as much) and $3


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

would love too dave but I will be up at swansea for the old gal's b'day.

good luck Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> Heya Dave.
> 
> I won't be able to make it up there today - I think I will stick around the parammata river (I am going to try to get some flatties/bream on fly - I am a glutton for punishment).
> 
> Good luck up there. What's your plan? SP's? HB's? Nippers?


Plan is to cast lures to the shore and work them back to the yak, keeping them near the bottom. Either sps or deep diving hbs. Probably will give a popper a go as the conditions are good for it (overcast).

Good luck on the fly. Should be able to pick up whiting over the flats


----------

